# F. Dick 30 lb. stuffer parts



## Clem3 (Jan 6, 2022)

I have a very old F. DIck 30lb. stuffer that has a bad canister. is there some place that I could get a stainless steel canister for it?


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 6, 2022)

Parts for Equipment - Sausage Stuffer Parts - F Dick Parts - Sausage Stuffers - F.Dick Parts - 18lb, 24lb, & 30lb Sausage Stuffer - Davison's Butcher Supply (davisonsbutcher.com) 

Or maybe

Butcher & Packer, Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies (butcher-packer.com) 

Or maybe

DIY Sausage, Food Processing & Kitchen Supplies | The Sausage Maker 

Or maybe

Food & Meat Processing Equipment for Residential & Commercial Use (proprocessor.com)


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 7, 2022)

Wow, over $1,100.








						F.Dick -- Cylinder --  18lb, 24lb, & 30lb. Models - 90809100, 90712100, 90715100
					

Are you in search of butcher supplies meat processing equipment store? Davison’s Butcher Supply offers a wide range of meat processing equipment at affordable prices. Our service will earn your business!




					www.davisonsbutcher.com
				




Depending on the damage I'd see if a local fab shop could cut out the bad area and weld in a new section.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 7, 2022)

C3, Allied Kenco sales also has stuffer parts.


----------



## Clem3 (Jan 7, 2022)

DanMcG said:


> Wow, over $1,100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did silver solder it myself so it can be used. The only problem I see is that originally regular solder was used to attach it to the cylinder and most likely lead based solder was used at that time being as old as it is.


----------



## Clem3 (Jan 7, 2022)

DanMcG said:


> Wow, over $1,100.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did silver solder it my self so I can still use it. A new Hakka of other brand is never going to be as good as this old one. The biggest problem I see is that when I heated it to silver solder it some of the old original solder melted out. I am thinking that it was soldered originally with lead based solder. I don't know if that is a problem or not. I don't know if the new SS steel ones are the same. Mine is 7.5 inches inside and 21 inches long with a ear on each side on the bottom to hold it in the frame.


----------

